# My core i7-920 and MSI x58 ECLIPSE review



## amitash (Nov 30, 2008)

*INTEL CORE i7-920 and MSI X58 ECLIPSE:
*
Well i finally managed to get my hands on the new and improved generation..So lets get right on it:

*Current Config:

CPU--INTEL CORE i7-920 (stock: 133*20)
Motherboard--MSI X58 ECLIPSE (intel x58/ICH10R)
Memory--6GB (3x2GB) G-Skill Tripple channel DDR3 1600Mhz PC3-12800
GPU--GeCube Radeon HD3870X2
Tagan BZ700--700W modular PSU

The i7-920:

*The processor arrived in the standard box with an i7 badge on the front :

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/8660/image130wt9.jpg



These stock settings were written on the side:
freq--2.66Ghz  Core--45nm
QPI--4.8 GT/s  Socket--LGA 1366
L3 Cache--8MB

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/5108/image133fc7.jpg

As usual the processor came bundled with the stock intel heatsink and an instructions manual with an official core i7 badge stuck to the back. Pretty standar packaging from intel.

*The X58 ECLIPSE:

*Now The package this motherboard arrived in is flashy to say the least (An advert for the crown jewels would be more appropriate)..

The blindingly shiny front panel with the name and some basic support features:

*img377.imageshack.us/img377/9834/image134as4.jpg

The front panel opens like a book to reveal all the main features of the board as well as a look at the DrMOS and northbridge heatsinks .



*Motherboard Features:

*
*Socket                         1366                                             CPU (Max Support)                         i7                                             
FSB / Hyper Transport Bus                         6.4GT/s                                             
Chipset                         Intel® X58                                             
DDR2 Memory                         N/A                                             
DDR3 Memory                         DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600                                             
DIMM Slots                         6                                             Max Memory (GB)                         24                                             
PCI-Ex16                         3                                             
PCI-Ex8                         N/A                                             
PCI-Ex4                         N/A                                             
PCI-Ex1                         2                                             
PCI                         2                                             
IDE                         1                                             
SATA                         10                                             RAID                         0/1/5/10/                                             
LAN                         10/100/1000*2                                             
TPM                         1                                             
USB ports (Rear)                         8                                             
Audio ports (Rear)                         5(Creative® SB X-Fi Xtreme)                                             
Serial ports (Rear)                         N/A                                             
Parallel ports (Rear)                         N/A                                             
1394 ports (Rear)                         1
 eSATA                         2                                             
VGA--                         N/A                                             
DVI--                         N/A                                             
HDMI--                         N/A                                             
Display Port--                         N/A                                             
Form Factor                         ATX                                             
AM3 Support--                         N/A                                             
DrMOS--                         Y                                             
Sideport Memory--                         N/A                                             
SLI--                         Y                                             
3-way SLI--                         Y                                             
Hybrid SLI--                         N/A                                             
CrossFire--                         Y                                             
Hybrid CrossFire--                         N/A
*  

As you can see the motherboard comes with an impressive array of features including  3 PCI-E slots abd SLI AND Crossfire support!!! Now thats Gamer heaven.
It also boasts the latest Creative X-fi sound card and the stylish heatpipe cooling for the North bridge and the MOSFETs

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7251/mobodn8.jpg


Now I was most impressed with the layout of this board..It looks very good in Black and blue and has a crisp, clean layout...The angled SATA ports are a welcome addition indeed...I did have one problem though: The location of the motherboard power socket is right next to the ddr3 memory socket which renders the last memory socket useless IF you want to install the Green Power Genie....It was so cumbersome infact that i decided not to put the Green Power Genie on the mobo....If u are willing to xclude that one fact then the layout is just about perfect.

DLED-2:

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/4122/image146em5.jpg

Now i loved this feature on the motherboard, the LED display comes with a detachable thermal diode to measure temps anywhere u want on the motherboard 
(I decided to tape this to the North bridge heatsink). This wonderfull display shows all the current status of the BIOS like Vcore, NB vcore, CPU BCLK and if the Computer fails to boot it will tell u the cause like DDR fail, VGA fail, CPU fail etc..



*Test Setup and Overclocking:

*Because of the wonderfull board layout, it proved very easy to install all the components on the motherboard and there is plenty of space around the cpu socket for aftermarket coolers to go.

Overclocking this setup was a breeze on this motherboard, the bios is EXCELLENT. The cell menu in the bios contained over 2 pages of Overclocking options, The voltages of almost everything can be changed.
Now there was this one feature on the BIOS called "intel Turbo Boost". This is one feature i approve of alot...What this does is increase the cpu clock multiplier from 20 to 21 effectively OCing your PC.
The motherboard also came with a hardware OC switch which could vary the base clock between 133(default)/160/200Mhz...I left this option alone
One thing i noticed is that if you leave the CPU voltage to "auto" and load your cpu, the voltage increases from 1.28v to 1.375v!!...This was alarming so i manually set the voltage and left everything else alone...After 5mins in the BIOS i could OC to 3.01Ghz just by loweruing the memory multiplier to 5x, increasing BCLK to 150Mhz and actually decreasing Vcore to 1.28v...The system booted easily and was stable through 2hrs of prime95 and all the benchmarks I ran Listed later in the review. Unfortunately i couldnt go any higher as im on the stick cooler..
Let me say this though: this is ONE HOT CHIP...Load temps got as high as 76C so im waiting for a bracket to fit my TRUE into this..Maybe then I can take this chip to 3.5-3.6Ghz.Although intel hasnt listed the thermal specs yet

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/419/cpuzgi7.jpg 




*Benchmarks:

* *1.SiSoftware Sandra cpu-arithmetic test:

**img510.imageshack.us/img510/6092/sandraarithjp4.jpg


As you can see this is ONE FAST chip..Leaving the competition in the dust.

*2.Sandra CPU-Multimedia:

**img510.imageshack.us/img510/6638/sandracpucy3.jpg

Again the i7-920 clears the QX9770 quote easily.

*3.Sandra Memory Bandwidth:

**img510.imageshack.us/img510/8172/sandrabandyt0.jpg

And once again the mantra is repeated..This time due to the superior Tri-channel Memory controller the bandwidth offered touches the roof.

*4.Sandra Memory Latency:

**img146.imageshack.us/img146/6330/sandramemlatqt8.jpg


This time the i7/x58 combo is much closer to the competetion

*5.Super pi 1M:

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/4881/superpi1mtt6.jpg

*A very Good Super pi score, My old Q6600 OCd to 3.1Ghz did it in 20s
* 
6.Super pi 32M:

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/3487/superpi32mld1.jpg

*The 32M benchmark proving to be 8Mins faster than the Q6600 and nearly 3mins faster than the QX9770
*

7.3DMark Vantage:

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9471/vantagetk2.jpg

*Observe the cpu score in this one... A whopping *19158!! *
* 
9.Cinebench R10:

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/1871/cinegq2.jpg*img368.imageshack.us/img368/4774/cine2ot1.jpg
*
The trend continues...a massive cinebench score for multicore performance.


*Conclusion:
*
As the Benchmarks show intel have clearly made hefty progress with the new core i7 and x58 technologies...Power consumption is a tad high for these chips but they do offer one hell of a performance. As Anandtech said: This chip is like a cheeta drunk on a case of red bull. As far as value for money is concerned, the prices in india are as of now not available but rest assured the high end setup will require a deep wallet...But this chip offers uncompromising performance making it a tempting offer. It will be the best option for people with a high budget....
As for the motherboar the Eclipse is a solid performer with plenty of features. The X-fi card totally blew me away with the sound quality..I feel MSI has got a sure fire winner here.

Thank you for reading this review
*Fell free to request ANY benchmarks and corrections whatsoever and i will include it as soon as possible.*

 

UPDATE:
Booting....CPU INI..... mobos dead....
 Everything was running fine I was happy...hell i posted this review but now suddenly there was no post from the motherboard...DLED2 said it was stuck on cpu-ini...after a quick google search i found out that many people had the same @@@@@@@ problem...Some tried to flash to a newer bios and mobo died...for some it just well...died spontaneously like mine and i was even running it at stock speed.
I contacted MSI and they conveniently told me that it was a problem with their BIOS and had to RMA..whats more the MSI people have even removed the bios from their site...Am very angry with MSI so i contacted newegg and they told me that they had suffered problems with this product too and that they will RMA...But i asked for a Refund and they agreed....Luckily i can send it back with my aunt as shes leaving day-after...I have already ordered the Gigabyte X58 EXTREME motherboard from here in blore and it equals all the features of the MSI board and also has a few extra features and a mamoth NB heatsink and the fact that it wont spontaneously die on you ....getting it on friday. Never expected such poor quality from MSI.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for putting the review on Digit Forum.

Yes, I read the CPU whitepaper and internals and it was clear that this is going to be one hell of a processor with lot of improvement.

You are now in a different league of PC owners.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ 

I agree to that comment totally.. 
-------

btw to the OP: Congrats a TON man for ur new PC and also for this review..  btw plz ans these below.. 

1.) how much money u spent on this config ?? and 
2.) for wat purpose u gonna use this ? ?gaming ??
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats for being the 1st corei7 owner in this forum. 
Thanks for the review.

One question : Where from did you buy this components ?


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice scores.
What were the costs btw?


----------



## hellgate (Dec 1, 2008)

so u've already got a Core i7 920 4 ur self.thats gr8.
congrats on ur new setup.


----------



## amitash (Dec 1, 2008)

> One question : Where from did you buy this components ?


I bought the parts from newegg, my aunt got it here.


> 1.) how much money u spent on this config ?? and
> 2.) for wat purpose u gonna use this ? ?gaming ??


1. RAM and mobo were available cheaper than usual on newegg due to their black friday/thanksgiving sale
 core i7 920--299$
x58 ECLIPSE--300$
DDR3 3x2GB--240$

2.I am going to use this for mainly gaming and a little folding, It wil give a considerable boost for gaming as i never bought the penryns along with everyone else so the i7 seemed a good upgrade for my 65nm Q6600. I had originally planned to buy a penryn quad+new x48 mobo+4GB DDR3 + 4870 from my dealer here in B'lore which would have cost me around 54k ...but as i have said earlier there is no point for me to get a 4870 as my 3870x2 can already play most games at max settings with AA xcept crysis...So instead of spending so much i gave up the gfx card and bought the forementioned config for 40k (Already paid for, $ went for 46Rs in foreign xchange place)..Will upgrade to an ATi 5xxx series or the GT300 series when they come out.

EDIT: this forum does not allow you to post more than 15 images  I had originally pasted a few more benchmarks and  more pics of my rig  and bios OC settings totalling upto 30 images, had to cut down on alot


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 1, 2008)

one thing i noticed was i got 26.xx MOPS on my OC'ed e7200@3.57Ghz and i get around 23.xx(somewhere close to ur score) on my currently Oc'ed setup at 3.34Ghz


----------



## amitash (Dec 1, 2008)

^Can you post a pics of that? And use the latest sandra 2009 sp1 please


----------



## Pathik (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats dude. The first Core i7 on Digit?


----------



## amitash (Dec 1, 2008)

^think so


----------



## shantanu (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats man.. !! awesome scores there


----------



## nvidia (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats dude! Nice review!


----------



## amitash (Dec 1, 2008)

*UPDATE:*
Added updated cinebench scores

Thanks for the props everyone 

Now  im on a quest to see the max clock speed i can hit at 1.2v 

*Another update:
*Well at 1.2v (thats undervolting by 0.8v) the system only proved bootable at stock speeds and was stable 30mins under prime, i upped the vcore to its default 1.28v with vdrop that came to 1.26v and the system is stable at 3.2Ghz BUT the temps reach 85C (2hrs prime)...So this proves that intel still cant make a stock heatsink that can do anything else xcept cool at stock speeds


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ Buddy why you have used 3870X2 GFX card.
The benches score would be much better if you have used 4870X2


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

^^Some people need to READ all the posts before commenting 

@amitash: The buy looks quite decent IMO. I think its definitely a good idea to wait for HD58(5/7)0(X2). I heard ATI is going to use Hynix 7GHz GDDR5 memory in their HD5870 GPU and perhaps in HD5850 too, but for the later, I think they might use Samsung 2200MHz DDR3 (NOT GDDR3) memory, as they hinted before, because they wanted to use DDR3 to cut costs over GDDR3 in lower end. BTW, your RAM is faster than your current GPU's RAM .


----------



## hellgate (Dec 2, 2008)

@amitash   even i'm also thinking of getting a Core i7 920 based rig.the mobo i chose was Asus P6T Dlx.
so sud i get the Asus or the MSI mobo that ur using.i dunno when i shall be able to get it cuz theres no sign of these in the Indian market.


----------



## amitash (Dec 2, 2008)

> @amitash even i'm also thinking of getting a Core i7 920 based rig.the mobo i chose was Asus P6T Dlx.
> so sud i get the Asus or the MSI mobo that ur using.i dunno when i shall be able to get it cuz theres no sign of these in the Indian market.


Both motherboards are great and both Overclock amazingly, the MSI has broken the memory bandwidth record and i have found a few ppl running it at 3.8Ghz+ with the TRUE, both cost almost the same in USD with Msi being some 20$ more, but it offers more features than the asus like the X-fi audio card, more USB ports, DrMOS, D-led2, the MSI green power genie (although im not using that), Both boards are exactly the same in most every other aspect....I would suggest the MSI but performance-based, both boards are identical.
*EDIT:* I would also like to add how easy this motherboard is to overclock...all i had to do for 3.3Ghz was:
1.set DRAM Timings to its default 9-9-9-24 (do not leave this at auto or it wont boot)
2.Leave all the QPI settings to its default
3.Turn off EIST,Speedstep and turbo boost..leave multiplier at 20
4.Set RAM multiplier to 4x 
5.set PCI to 37.3
6. Set cpu vcore to +0.0 (the actual Vcore was 1.2v, +0.0 means i dont overvlolt) *DO NOT LEAVE THIS AT AUTO.
*7.set QPI voltage to +0.0 again *DO noT LEAVE THIS AT AUTO.*
8.increase baseclock (BCLK) to 160Mhz

Because my vcore settings were NOT on auto, the vcore didnt spontaneously increase and my temps are down to 76C from 86C...Thats nearly a 650Mhz OC on a stock cooler


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome review  Congrats.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^*Some people need to READ all the posts before commenting*
> 
> @amitash: The buy looks quite decent IMO. I think its definitely a good idea to wait for HD58(5/7)0(X2). I heard ATI is going to use Hynix 7GHz GDDR5 memory in their HD5870 GPU and perhaps in HD5850 too, but for the later, I think they might use Samsung 2200MHz DDR3 (NOT GDDR3) memory, as they hinted before, because they wanted to use DDR3 to cut costs over GDDR3 in lower end. BTW, your RAM is faster than your current GPU's RAM .



If I remember correctly - You are the guy who had once a big confusion between zebronics Bijli & peace cabinet. You told a peace cabby a bijli.
On that thread by you I had to tell you several times that that's not bijli but peace. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89848&page=2

ya. I read all the posts. I know he has one 3870x2.
But what I was tried to said is if he could arrange to manage a 4870X2 somehow the benchmark scores would be much more better not gaming experience.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2008)

Intel is now ready to launch another corei7 processor model in march with 1600FSB and 3.5ghz 

buying intel processor is like drinking coca cola , digest very soon , frequent updating


----------



## amitash (Dec 3, 2008)

^source??
 I doubt its true...first of all 1600fsb!?!...theres no such thing as FSB in the core i7 series...FSB died with core2, the main clock speed in core i7 is derived from baseclock*multiplier


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2008)

@ damngoodman999 - Read this 
*www.intel.com/products/processor/corei7/index.htm
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_3


----------



## hellgate (Dec 4, 2008)

ordering i7 920 & MSI X58 Ecipse 2day.


----------



## kanishka (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey,

I was wondering whether newegg provide service in India?

I mean if your any part gets spoiled before warranty then How would you replace it?I mean would you go to united states to replace the part?Or is there any sort of service being provided by them here?


----------



## hellgate (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^  u need to courier that part back to them in the US.only then shall u get warranty.
i'm buying it locally though prices r a bit high.


----------



## forever (Dec 4, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ordering i7 920 & MSI X58 Ecipse 2day.



Can you share the prices you've been quoted bro. Thnx.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ prices:
Core i7 920 -> 18k + taxes
MSI X58 Eclipse -> 24.5k + taxes


----------



## kanishka (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow!! Price are very high as compared to outside India (I.e US)

Well I hope the price to come down.
I was even preparing Core i7 PC but the Price difference got me down.

Welll Nice review.
And congrates for Core i7.


----------



## amitash (Dec 4, 2008)

> Core i7 920 -> 18k + taxes
> MSI X58 Eclipse -> 24.5k + taxes


BOY thats xpensive...i paid a little less than that for everything including RAM
 2 questions:
1.What RAM are you getting and wats the price quoted for it (Tripple channel is the way to go for core i7)
2.What cooler are you planning to use?
 AND some advice:
The first thing you ought to do once you set everything up is to get into the cell menu, manually set RAM ratio and clocks AND most important of them all dont forget to change vcore and QPI voltage from auto to +[0.0]...(i actually undervolted mine to 1.8v (1.6 with vdrop)) at 3.2Ghz.....will try to get u bios pics

*UPDATE:
*Here they are:
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/6625/image163jz8.th.jpg

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/3900/image164di1.th.jpg

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/1775/image165yk5.th.jpg


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 4, 2008)

i use sandra 2009 lite dunno whether it's sp1.i'll post the pics later have an exam going on.maybe tom


----------



## amitash (Dec 5, 2008)

^i think you were talkin about the GFLOPs not MOPS...A dual core stands no chance in sandra against a core i7 AFAIK...i get 67Gflops


----------



## hellgate (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ do i install the mem sticks on the blue slots or the black slots 1st?


----------



## toofan (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Man. You would be among very few Indians in India having there own i7.
Just one query Do you really need to overclock the fastest processor?


----------



## amitash (Dec 5, 2008)

> do i install the mem sticks on the blue slots or the black slots 1st?



Black slots...what RAM did u get?


----------



## hellgate (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ Transcend 3*1GB DDR3 1066MHz each costing 2.6k
running outa cash so cudnt get Corsair which wud hav cost me 18k for Triple ch kit (1333MHz)
getting them all 2night.


----------



## amitash (Dec 5, 2008)

^^The Low end RAM is going to hamper your overclock results quite badly as increases the baseclock increases everything from the qpi speed to the RAM speed...set your multiplier as low as possible and tell me your modified RAM speed then.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 5, 2008)

was just blown away when i saw the accessories incl'd with the X58 Eclipse mobo.
kudos to MSI.


----------



## cooldude1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am selling these at these prices  

 * MSI X58 Eclipse - Rs. 23900/- (All inclusive) + Shipping
 * MSI X58 Platinum - Rs. 16800/- (All inclusive) + Shipping

Also i7 920 i am sure i'll be able to give it around 17k all inclusive


----------



## vivek404 (Dec 5, 2008)

if ur thinking of selling ur TRUE, u might consider buying a Coolermaster V8 fot that monster of a CPU. it even comes with brackets for LGA 1366 for i7 support as per the
Manufacturers' Response ---> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055


----------



## amitash (Dec 6, 2008)

^I dont live in america, i have to buy stuff from here, so im making my own bracket for the TRUE...hope it works


> was just blown away when i saw the accessories incl'd with the X58 Eclipse mobo.


congtrats and i was blown away by the features too


----------



## hellgate (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^  thnx man

thinking of setting up a 9600GT SLi.sud i go bout it?

running mine @ 3.4Ghz @ 1.29v vcore.
got 18211 in 3DMark06 & 19637 in Cinebench xCpu rendering
rams oc'd to 1360MHz from 1066.


----------



## amitash (Dec 6, 2008)

> thinking of setting up a 9600GT SLi.sud i go bout it?


Ypu already have a 4870 sonic....Why 9600gt sli?



> running mine @ 3.4Ghz @ 1.29v vcore.
> got 18211 in 3DMark06 & 19637 in Cinebench xCpu rendering
> rams oc'd to 1360MHz from 1066.



Nice but what cooler are u using? The stock cooler is useless and i wouldnt let my cpu get hotter than 75C and if u are using stock i bet the load temps are atleast at 85C and imo i dont think a 1.29v vcore is reqd...i run mine at 3.2 with 1.18v (1.16v with vdrop)...AND about the RAM if you have left the voltages at auto then it might be going past 1.6v INTEL DOES NOT ADVICE VOLTAGES OF MORE THAN 1.65...IF its the case with you then the cpu WILL burn out soon...watch the RAM voltages closely....its also listed in MSI's manual.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^ sorry running @ 3.5GHz @ 1.2v,was running 3.4GHz @ 1.19v.using stock cooler and getting 75-78C @ load.
ram is running @ 1400 @ 1.59v vdimm.

All Benches run @ 3.5Ghz

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/861/353hw4.th.jpg

3DMark06 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9257/3d35iz0.th.jpg


----------



## forever (Dec 7, 2008)

wow transcend 1066 can do 1400's. Are you sure they are running stable?


----------



## amitash (Dec 7, 2008)

^i have doubts about that too actually


----------



## hellgate (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^  till now no probs with stability.


----------



## amitash (Dec 7, 2008)

^maybe you have awesome RAM 
but to be safe why dont you lower the RAM multiplier?


----------



## hellgate (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^  was running the rams @ 1400MHz only 4 benching.
else for 24/7 use i'm running them @ 1280


----------



## amitash (Dec 7, 2008)

oh ok 
have fun with the mean machine


----------



## hellgate (Dec 7, 2008)

so wat r u mainly using ur rig 4?


----------



## amitash (Dec 7, 2008)

^Not much time now to use the computer alot as im in 12th and its study time


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Just one query Do you really need to overclock the fastest processor?



yup nice one toofan, i too wana knw this


----------



## hellgate (Dec 8, 2008)

actually oc'ing is not always done for perf gains.its also done for the fun sake,just to see to wat level u can push the hardware that u own.
so its not always bout needing to oc the procy.


----------



## darklord (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats on the upgrades 

While both of you are at it, please keep in mind that anything above 1.6V Vdimm and 1.5V Vtt is good enough to fry the chip.

Also Nehalem clocks memory pretty well.Keep the vdimm low and slightly loose timings and you will see decent clocks and superb bandwidth. 

Happy clocking !


----------



## amitash (Dec 8, 2008)

^Yup Now the RAM's running at 1.5v Vdimm timings 9-9-9-25 and a speed of exactly 1600Mhz...BCLK at 160 (3.2Ghz).

UPDATE

Mobo died for unstable bios reasons apparantly...very angry with MSI...Have alraedy ordered a new Gigabyte X58 Extreme...getting a refund for the board.

@hellgate bevery carefull with the board man and if i were you i wouldnt try heavy duty OCing on this board...many people have had BIOS issues..Whatever you do DONT try to flash the bios to a newer versions..many ppl have ruined their mobos like this.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^  thnx for the heads up man.

sorry to hear that ur mobo died.


----------



## darklord (Dec 9, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^Yup Now the RAM's running at 1.5v Vdimm timings 9-9-9-25 and a speed of exactly 1600Mhz...BCLK at 160 (3.2Ghz).
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...



Sad to hear about the board. Any specific reason why you are saying that it shouldnt be clocked heavily ? I mean its a premium board and if it cant be used for extreme clocking the whats the premium for ?
Although i am not following the Nehalem scene much, i have read that this Eclipse board was one of the most anticipated boards to come out. What went wrong ?


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

^The bios is what went wrong...apparantly its a VERY unstable board and since you will most probably spoil it if you try to flash it the board is pretty much bad. MSI technical support told me that the BIOS is "Unstable" and they told me that they were working on a new board revision to fix the problems....I cant w8 for a new revision so i bought the Gigabyte which apparantly overclocks more...Use google you will find many post issues with this board and also their platinum board.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^  so had tried to update the bios?
any news that MSI is planning to replace these defective mobos.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

^i didnt try to update anything....I was even running at stock speeds. I just turned on the computer and didnt POST...Just a spontaneous board failure as reported by some other people.
They are coming up with a new revision but i dont think they will give a replacement unless yours is defective.Further proof is that MSI had bios 1.1 up for download in their site and because of the complaints they took it down from their site.Sit tight maybe you will get a replacement if something happens. Thats why instead of waiting for a replacement i went to gigabyte


----------



## Pompy (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey ,
 We Have The Core i7 920 For 14,900+ Tax 4% And The Gigabte DS4 Board For Rs :13,750 + Tax 4 5 + Shipping .We Are Offering flat 2000 Off On Both the Bundle ,Is There Any Competition To Us Here ,Hope Not


----------



## forever (Dec 9, 2008)

Pompy said:


> Hey ,
> We Have The Core i7 920 For 14,900+ Tax 4% And The Gigabte DS4 Board For Rs :13,750 + Tax 4 5 + Shipping .We Are Offering flat 2000 Off On Both the Bundle ,Is There Any Competition To Us Here ,Hope Not



Thats a pretty sweet deal, but ill wait for it to hit the retail markets at nehru place


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have the gigabyte GA x58 extreme?


----------



## darklord (Dec 9, 2008)

Well shouldnt one do research about the board before buying it ? 
Anyways, guess MSI still havent improved 
Better stick with Asus/Gigabyte/Intel/Foxconn for nehalem boards.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

I did and on bit-tech they said that one of their MOSFETs blew up but they were sure only they got a faulty board, one guy on newegg said it was faulty but i thought it was only one faulty board and not all of them would be like that....guess i was wrong


----------



## hellgate (Dec 9, 2008)

thank god i havent paid the vendor till now for my board.seems like i'll hafta hold his payment for a month or two so that if the mobo dies during that period i'll get a diff mobo.

1 prob that i hav with this mobo is that it wont boot up if i attach the D-LED2.
wat do u say guys sud i send in the board to MSI with the D-LED2 issue or use it.


----------



## darklord (Dec 9, 2008)

The problem i guess is that MSI isnt really been into making extreme OC centric boards.This seems like their first serious attempt and understandably there are a few glitches, thats what i can make of this.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

> 1 prob that i hav with this mobo is that it wont boot up if i attach the D-LED2.
> wat do u say guys sud i send in the board to MSI with the D-LED2 issue or use it.


Have you attached the temperature diode to the DLED2 pannel? I hadnt and it gave me 3 beeps on boot...after installing that everything was fine untill the board died....If you havent paid yet just try to xchange it for a Gigabyte Extreme...My dealer quoted it at 23800\- incl of all taxes
Even if DLED2 works... just try Use it as an xcuse to get a different motherboard. 

EDIT: just look at the Gigabyte extreme's NB and SB heatsinks!! 
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/ViewImage.aspx?ProductID=2957



> The problem i guess is that MSI isnt really been into making extreme OC centric boards.This seems like their first serious attempt and understandably there are a few glitches, thats what i can make of this.


It wouldnt have mattered if they had only minor isuues but it now seems like MSI havent tested their product thoroughly before release making the end user suffer.


----------



## forever (Dec 9, 2008)

Gigabyte sure went the extra mile trying to make this board as overclock friendly as possible


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

^the heatsink looks bigger than the TRUE and tats only for the NB


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2008)

any luck with your mobo?


----------



## amitash (Dec 12, 2008)

> any luck with your mobo?



Nope still as dead as a duck in a hunters iron sights....
Already got a refund for it...Getting the Gigabyte board in 7-10 days.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2008)

ah okay. Anyways, good that you got a refund.


----------



## newneo (Feb 1, 2009)

For my gaming rig at first I bought an MSI X48 C Platinum mobo. The mobo could not post with 4GB R.A.M in Dual Channel Mode. If I try to run in Dual Channel Mode the pc keeps on restarting and says overclocking failed, even though I haven't overclocked anything. So I returned the mobo and got myself ASUS Rampage Extreme. This new mobo was running very nicely until 25th December. What happened on that particular day was that, the pc suddenly turned itself off automatically. When I manually turned it on again, a message came up on screen and said that the Northbridge overheated so to protect it from any damage the mobo had shut down automatically. To resolve the issue I bought some coolermaster nano fusion, removed the entire heat pipe and applied it to the Northbridge. Turned the pc on and found that the temperature had decreased. I can recall that on the first day the temperature of the Northbridge was 70 degrees, it was around 85 when it overheated , and now after applying the TIM it was around 78.These were the temperature when the pc was idle. But after running the pc for some days the temperature again started hovering around 89 degrees. So, I thought it would be best to send it to the service center. I packed it, took it, and gave it to the servive center. After one week I called them and they said it will take some time as they are consulting with ASUS and I will have have to wait. I waited for one week and gave them a call again and this time they said that they will replace my mobo. And that's it folks I am still waiting for my mobo to arrive. And who knows maybe third time is the charm. 


Just wanted to tell amitash you are not alone.

"These new motherboards are buggy"
                                                    _______By me_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok ok so after reading all of ur replis guys... I think even i shud buy the Gigabyte mobo (thanx desiibond) for suggesting me that, i really appreciate it.. 

Actually 

1.) im more inclined towards the nVIDIA 9800 GTX+ (plus) gpu as compared to ATi HD4850 or HD4870, (*wich is better, the HD4870 or 9800 GTX+* (plus) )

2.) i hv also seen tat the Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 (has got no support for SLi) only 3 way CrossFireX support where as

3.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME and GA-EX58-UD5 both hv 3 way CrossfireX and 3 way SLi support. So, wich is the better of these 2 mobos ?? (*imo, i think Extreme, as its got support for both, CFX as well as 3 way SLi, no matter wat gpu card i plan to take, right???*).. 

plz help me out here in this thread---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108040

I really need help..there..


----------



## amitash (Feb 11, 2009)

Even if you go for extreme its not available in india...I waited 2 months and contacted even gigabytes head in india...they kept postponing and now they are telling me tat is isnt available...even UD5 isnt available but it will come so I think i will get UD5


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^

yup, right, my dealer said tat the stocks were out (but i was thinking, wen the hell were they available) ..lol.. so now he has told me tat the stock will come on 18th Feb,2009 so lets see, if i get any info, i'll post here.. 

btw, the dealer (lamington road, mumbai) told me tat UD5 is Rs.21K and Extreme is Rs.25K (b4 the stocks were out) lets see wat price he quotes now (on 18th feb,09) wen the so called stockes are available.. 
--------

ALso, is TX750 enough for 2 gtx280 on SLi ??(if i plan to add tat extra card in future) or shud i go for HX1000 ??

also, wat VA/watt rating UPS shud i hv ?? will a 1100VA UPS from APC (model BS1100) wil do ?? for a core i7 920+UD5+ single (and in future a Sli) gtx280 along with the PSU (be it either tx750 or hx1000) ??
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Wait that long and you may be lucky enough to find Phenom II in INDIA


----------



## hellgate (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^  Phenom II is already available in Kolkata, though that vendor is charging insane prices for P II 920.


----------



## amitash (Feb 12, 2009)

> btw, the dealer (lamington road, mumbai) told me tat UD5 is Rs.21K and Extreme is Rs.25K (b4 the stocks were out) lets see wat price he quotes now (on 18th feb,09) wen the so called stockes are available..




I have already ordered UD5 for 18k from lynx....Im still cursing MSI for bad product quality...and top it all only their boards are readilly available here .....Asus board is not very VFM at 22k....My exams are coming up so im not gaming anyway so I guess I can w8 for UD5


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

@ Gautham: well ya, rightly said buddy.. 

@amitash: So, has tat UD5 reached u? and how u made the payment (ICICI bank a/c transfer)? if i dnt get a UD5 till 18th feb, i may well buy it from lynx... lets see.. 

Btw, ur siggy tells tat u hv Extreme, so wats up with that ?? did that blow out too ??
------------

Also, any recommendations on my prev posted query ??wherein i said the following  


> is TX750 enough for 2 gtx280 on SLi ??(if i plan to add tat extra card in future) or shud i go for HX1000 ??
> 
> also, wat VA/watt rating UPS shud i hv ?? will a 1100VA UPS from APC (model BS1100) wil do ?? for a core i7 920+UD5+ single (and in future a Sli) gtx280 along with the PSU (be it either tx750 or hx1000) ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  Phenom II is already available in Kolkata, though that vendor is charging insane prices for P II 920.



How much ?

@ashu: I think the BEST purchasing time will be this april. The govt is bringing in a lot of tax cuts because they want to look good before the elections. Luckily for me, thats EXACTLY the time when I will be making my upgrade


----------



## amitash (Feb 12, 2009)

> @amitash: So, has tat UD5 reached u? and how u made the payment (ICICI bank a/c transfer)? if i dnt get a UD5 till 18th feb, i may well buy it from lynx... lets see..
> 
> Btw, ur siggy tells tat u hv Extreme, so wats up with that ?? did that blow out too ??



Nope UD5 still not reached...even lynx ppl are delaying and I am making payment via ICICI bank transfer.

My siggy tells I have extreme because I had ordered that...just today changed to UD5 and I still have to update 


As for psu TX750 should just be enough but I think it will be safer for you to get HX1000


Btw anyone know for sure price of gtx295?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How much ?
> 
> @ashu: I think the BEST purchasing time will be this april. The govt is bringing in a lot of tax cuts because they want to look good before the elections. Luckily for me, thats EXACTLY the time when I will be making my upgrade


If tats true (wich i so dearly wish, abt the tax cut) then even i'll wait for it, well i hope so (tat i wait) 

Also, looks like u are a die hard AMD+ATi fan haan !! wat say ?? everywhere u recommend those stuff only.lolzz. 

Im a fan of nVIDIA though 


amitash said:


> Nope UD5 still not reached...even lynx ppl are delaying and I am making payment via ICICI bank transfer.


Oh ok, thanx for the update.. 


> My siggy tells I have extreme because I had ordered that...just today changed to UD5 and I still have to update
> 
> As for psu TX750 should just be enough but I think it will be safer for you to get HX1000
> 
> Btw anyone know for sure price of gtx295?


Ooh i see..(so even the lynx ppl are delaying ur order of UD5 ??) hmm...looks like none of the dealers or online shops hv it..  lets see, my dealer told me to wait till 18thfeb till the stock arrives..

Yup, i'll go for HX1000 

The price of eVGA's gtx 280 (1GB DDR3) SSC (super super clocked) as given on theitwares.com (and i also had a talk with Rahul, the site's owner) and he quoted me the price of gtx280 SSC as Rs.22750/-

I'll go for tat one..(maybe later)... 
------------------

Btw, Amitash... u are waiting only for ur mobo rite ?? rest ll components u hv with u ?
lynx quoted Rs.16K for the UD5...and my dealer (@$$h0**) told me Rs.21K

I wud rather buy it from lynx (but only after u hv received it)  so tat im sure tat the mobo u are using is good.. 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> If tats true (wich i so dearly wish, abt the tax cut) then even i'll wait for it, well i hope so (tat i wait)
> 
> Also, looks like u are a die hard AMD+ATi fan haan !! wat say ?? everywhere u recommend those stuff only.lolzz.



Nope. I just feel that if performance is equal, I need to support AMD because they are the ones who are really DOWN in the market.

In this case, I think AMD actually performs *better* because they have the best mid range to high end gaming GPUs while their Phenom II ties with Core2 in gaming.

Personally speaking, I am mostly going to buy a 9600GT with a basic quad core because AMD has nothing in the 5.5K segment for GPUs which can challenge 9600GT.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Can there be by any chance a price cut in Core i7 965 extreme by April? I'll be upgrading in April and have no idea what I should be buying.


----------



## amitash (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice deal on the GTX280 there...

I obviously have all the other components with me...Otherwise i couldnt have written this review ...Ill tell you once i get the mobo but I dont expect it anytime soon.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Can there be by any chance a price cut in Core i7 965 extreme by April? I'll be upgrading in April and have no idea what I should be buying.



WEll, tat same thing (core i7 965) is luring me to delay my purchase buddy,..  provided the prices really, and i mean really come down (say by 2.5K on i7 920, 5to7K on i7 945 and by 12-15K on 965) 

I knw these are never believable prices, but still, if the prices are NOT down by tat amt (or anything closer to that) then i will be really sad by the budget..  and the tax cut by the govt.. 

no one knows wat the prices really will be buddy, as NOT many ppl want the core i7..  

but still if any1 has this kinda idea then plz post it here..even i'd love to hear 



amitash said:


> Nice deal on the GTX280 there...
> 
> I obviously have all the other components with me...Otherwise i couldnt have written this review ...Ill tell you once i get the mobo but I dont expect it anytime soon.


Yup, rite, but plz as soon as u hv tat UD5, do tell us here. i'll be watching this thread till that time.. 

As, i hv finalised my system (core i7 920+UD5+gtx280+hx1000 etc..) but jus for the mobo only im kept waiting.. 

If u get the mobo from luny (any time in future) then i'll also order it from there.. as here those dealers are charging21K for UD5 whereas lynx is at 16K...
-----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Feb 12, 2009)

This waiting is killing me.....im thinking of going for a gtx295 does anyone know the price?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

amitash said:


> This waiting is killing me.....im thinking of going for a gtx295 does anyone know the price?



Palit GTX 295 with 1792MB DDR3 & HDMI is Rs. 34800


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

^^
LOLUWUT? Amitash you don't wanna pay that much for a card that's gonna get outdated in no time. Do you? Waiting for GT3xx might be a better decision.


----------



## amitash (Feb 13, 2009)

^GT3xx is coming out only 2 months later(If the rumurs are to be blieved)...and I dont think GTX295 is going to get outdated anytime soon...take my 3870x2 for example...Untill december last year I was able to run all games at the highest settings with atleast 8x aa (xept crysis) at 1920x1080...Only now, after a year after I bought it am I feeling its not got enough power to handle everything...The gtx295 is much more powerfull..Its Too powerfull for todays games so I might go for it and get a DX11 card Q2 next year when the games start rolling.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ 

nope, no idea here either.. but i guess it will be more than 25K..

Y not go for gtx280 SSC and then later wen the prices drop, u can add another in SLi (mind u, not many games as of now support SLi) and even if sum do support, there is NO significant increase in fps till u add another gtx in 3 way SLi... 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...

==============

Edit: hey Amitash: see this link for gtx295, herein in post#293 (by topgear) says this...


> Palit GTX 295 with 1792 MB DDR3 Rs. 34800


----------



## amitash (Feb 14, 2009)

^Well Im raelly undecided about what to do...guess I will wait a week or so before chosing a gtx295 or waitin for gt3xx...

Anyway the lynx dude told me that the gigabyte x58 extreme itself will be available this week so im getting that...so no need to change my siggy


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

Guys Asus P6T deluxe X58 Mobo is available for Rs. 20800.

It has support for both SLI & CF.


----------



## amitash (Feb 16, 2009)

^but it doesnt have as many features as the gigabyte ones


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ I've posted it coz asus mobos are readily available in most places but gigabyate mobos are hard to find & many people swear by asus 

Though I know Gigabyte UD5 is the best x58 VFM mobo out there.


----------



## amitash (Feb 17, 2009)

the gigabyte extreme and ud5 are hopefully coming by the end of the week...


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ It's already available in here :
*www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ 

ooh ya ya rightly said, dunno wen amitash gonna receive his mobo...
---------

@ amitash: hey buddy, how much did u pay for the UD5 at lynx ??


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2009)

@topgear...the mobo is just listed there... I spoke to the admin and he said he is not sure when he is getting it..     @ashu... Amarbir of lynx told me the extreme itself is available before this weekend so im getting the extreme for the price listed in his site... I think its 19k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ 

oh thanx for the update buddy.. 

I'll get the UD5 version..of Gigabyte...as there is NOT much of a difference b/w the 2 except for the fact that Extreme has "Heat Sink pipe 2" design specification...

btw, is the heat sink pipe 2 supplied along with the Extreme mobo ?? or do we hv to buy it separate ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

@ amitash - thanks mate for confirming that  Really appreciate your efforts


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2009)

^ no probs....
@ashu: the silent heat pipe 2 sollution is available with the board you dont have to buy separately... If you did there wouldnt have been a difference between it and the ud5.


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi friends

I want to make new rig having conf. details below. If u have any suggestion
then please give me advice

Proc- Intel Core i7 920 
Mb - Gigabyte x58 UD5
Ram- G-Skill 3*1=3GB
        Clk Speed : DDR3-1333Mhz   Latency : 7-7-7-18
  Or   Corsair 3*1=3Gb
        Clk Speed : DDR3-1333Mhz   Latency : 9-9-9-24
         as G-skill lower price
Hdd - WD 1TB 32 MB cache
Cabinet - CM HAF 932
Power Supply- Corsiar 750TX
                     or any supply from cooler master below 800W
Graphic Card- Suggest good one
                    I think Sapphire 4870 512 Mb or 1Gb

Please suggest that this rig is good one or not???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ 
the config is good, but if u hv a budget in mind, we can suggest u in a better way.. 
--------------

Also, the nVidia's gtx280 is a gr8 card...(but i cannot comment on tat unless i hv seen ur budget)  i guess tats a logical step, isint it >??  (also wether u want to go for SLi or no in future..)

For futureproofing and also for upgradation worries (later in future)

===========

@ amitash..

thanx for the update buddy... btw, having tat heat sink pipe 2 has any advantages ??  i knw tat installin tat on the mobo itself consumes a bit more space (and probably blocks one pcie slot, if ppl planning to go for 3way SLi)..but i need a clarification..


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 18, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> the config is good, but if u hv a budget in mind, we can suggest u in a better way..
> --------------
> 
> ...




strict budget of 75k
and i think i will go with crossfire as there product range is not expensive 
and i confirm about which power supply should i purchase??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 19, 2009)

Crossfire = 2 ATi cards together
Crossfire X = more than 2 ATi cards together (plz correct me if im wrong)
---------------------
SLi = 2 nVIDIA cards together
3 way SLi = 3 nVIDIA cards together
---------------------

At the moment, core i7 processors from Intel are ur best bet. believe me..and u can go with nVIDIA (SLi's) for ur gaming performance.. 
for a budget of 75K, here is wat u can go for...



> 1.) Processor: core i7 920 (2.66 Ghz) --------------------------------> Rs. 15K
> 
> 2.) Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 -----------------------------> Rs.17K
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Zion Ram is only Rs. 2850 - that's very cheap, eh ? 
though I don't know about latency.


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 19, 2009)

Proc- Intel Core i7 920 - 15200/-
Mb - Gigabyte x58 UD5- 16000/-
Ram- G-Skill 3*1=3GB  -6500/-    Clk Speed : DDR3-1333Mhz   Latency : 7-7-7-18
  Or       Corsair 3*1=3Gb -7700/-    Clk Speed : DDR3-1333Mhz   Latency : 9-9-9-24
Hdd - WD 1TB 32 MB cache= 5600/-
Cabinet - CM HAF 932= 9000/-
Power Supply- Corsiar 750TX=7700/-
 or             Cooler Master 750w Real power pro=7700/-
Graphic Card-All companies 4870 1GB card =16000 (Rs.-0+500)
Cooling- Thermalright  120W extreme = 3400/-
or           CM V8= 5500/-

all prices are including tax paid

I want your view on products which are not decided


----------



## amitash (Feb 20, 2009)

go for the gskill ram... Its faster than the corsair one.... Infacti would suggest the config given by ashu but with the lower latency gskill ram.....@ashu... As far as i can see the hybrid silent pipe feature keeps your mobo nice and cool at the cost of 1 pci x1 slot.... Your 3 pci-e slots should remain free for tri sli use


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ 

ooh so um ean to say tat the pci-e slots for my 3 gtx280's (for adding them in future) will be all free adn only a single  pci slot (used for peripheral addons like sound card, lan card etc.. will be sacrificed ?? is it ??? 

wow, if tats true, then even i might get tat Extreme mobo instead of the UD5 (wen it is out).. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2009)

Get EVGA X58 mobo instead

*www.evga.com/Products/moreinfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-A1


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 21, 2009)

You know, try getting a better Video Card, that Core i7's a waste without a hard core GFX card.



amitash said:


> ^GT3xx is coming out only 2 months later(If the rumurs are to be blieved)...and I dont think GTX295 is going to get outdated anytime soon...take my 3870x2 for example...Untill december last year I was able to run all games at the highest settings with atleast 8x aa (xept crysis) at 1920x1080...Only now, after a year after I bought it am I feeling its not got enough power to handle everything...The gtx295 is much more powerfull..Its Too powerfull for todays games so I might go for it and get a DX11 card Q2 next year when the games start rolling.


GTX350 won't come out till Q3 2009, that's like July-September, and they'll come with DX11.

Till Q2 2009, there will be GTS 240 and GTS 250 which are a rebrand of 8800GT and 9800GTX respectively with higher clocks.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 21, 2009)

@ topgear: 

yup i think i might go for tat evga mobo  it really looks promising and with my evga gtx280 SSC, it will be a gr8 combo, wat say ?? 

I will get it from theitwares.com and he is quoting me the pride as 22K instead of 26K, is it a gr8 bargain >>??


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, That evga mobo is a good choice & It's a great bargaing IMO.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for the clear reply buddy,

i will surely go for this one, its been ages since we all hv bene waiting for the UD5 or the Extreme) but they are still NOT out in India.. 

Also, as 22K is a gr8 bargain, then i'll buy it from TheITwares.com..... latest by this wednesday. .

Btw, already placed order for Corsair RAM, tagan 1100W psu and gtx280 SSC from theITWares.com


----------



## amitash (Feb 22, 2009)

actually 22k is not a bargain by any means.... Its 300$ in the us and 22k here... Gigabyte extreme is 330$ AND 19k here... The evga mobo is actually not its highest end offering... Its mid range and gigabute has more feature and same oc capabilities...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ 

more features as in wat ??  (im asking this coz i'll be making the purchase for the Evga mobo in a day or two) jus dnt wanna wait for the GB mobo for eternity (with no exact dates of its arrival) 

Already meade the purchases for: gtx280 SSC, tagan BZ1100 psu and Corsair RAM

I am happy that the Evga mobo has support for SLi and tri SLi...but still if ther are any other features, i'll want to knw tat too...


----------



## amitash (Feb 23, 2009)

*GIGABYTE GA-EX58-Extreme:* 



*eVGA x58*

   1. Ultra Durable 3 Technology with copper cooled quality for lower working temperature



N/A                                                                               



   2. Supports the newest Intel® Core™ i7 processors in socket LGA1366 with QPI 6.4 GT/s                                                             

Yes     


   3. Revolution energy saving design with DES Advanced featuring hardware based Dynamic 6-Gear switching                                            

N/A      


   4. Supports 3 channel DDR3 2100+ memory by 6 DIMMs                                                                                          


Support for only upto 1600Mhz            


   5. Scalable ability to both 3 way CrossFireX and 3 way SLI support for ultimate graphics performance                                              


Yes      


   6. Advanced 12+2+2 power phase design with VRD 11.1 support                                                                                       


N/A


   7. New Hybrid Silent-Pipe 2 design provides unequalled heat conductivity                                                                          


N/A           


   8. Unique hardware control IC to provide more precision voltage control                                                                        


Although no precision hardware is present, evga has Vdroop controll                                                                                                                                                             


   9. 100% 50,000 hour lifespan Japanese solid capacitors design                                                                                     


Yes


  10. Onboard Debug LED display simplifies motherboard troubleshooting                                                                               


Yes                                                                                                                                                                 


  11. Patented DualBIOS with dual hardware BIOS protection


N/A                                                                                                


  12. 2 Gigabit Ethernet LAN with Teaming functionality                                                                                              


Yes    


  13. Supports Dolby Home Theater audio to create a stunning surround sound listening experience                                                     


N/A                                                          


  14. Power/reset/Clr CMOS onboard button for easily operation on the workbench                                                                      


Yes    


  15. Blu-ray playback outputs supported by high quality 106dB SNR ALC889A HD audio                                                                  



N/A... Has eVGA's regular 8ch audio chip


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ 
thanx for the update buddy.. 
----------

But is there any positive and CONFIRMD news abt the availability of either the UD5 or the Extreme GB's mobo ??

Here the dealer says it will arrive MAYBE by 28th of Feb...  (but they still doubt it)


----------



## amitash (Feb 23, 2009)

well even im supposed to get it before end of this month.... If its not available before the month end even i will go for evga.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ 

yup, the dealers are saying tat it MAY arrive by end of this month..lets see....


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 24, 2009)

Some more details: *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2957

@amitash: Thanks for letting me know about this Mobo 

Did you got this mobo already?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ 
the mobo is NOT available still in the Indian MArket, every1's saying tat it SHUD arrive by the end of this feb month, if not then he (amitash) will go for the Evga x58 mobo.. 
------------


----------



## amitash (Feb 26, 2009)

^Yup I will go for eVGA if i dont get an assured delivery from gigabyte by month end (actually I can wait longer as i cant assemble it now anyway cus of boards).... I just spoke to lynx and they said the mobo has arrived in india... I should no by tomo when it will come.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ 

even i'll be waiting to hear that update from u..


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 26, 2009)

oh i called up local Bangalore SP road shop yesterday. They told i7 with some intel Mobo pack should arrive by April and cost as 37K. that's too much LOL


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ 

well, was that core i7 a 920, 940 ??

Coz a Core i7 920 (2.66 Ghz) Will cost --------------> Rs. 15K
and a
Core i7 940 (2.93 GHz) will cost --------------------> Rs. 25K
------------

I guess, he must be telling u abt a core i7 940+any mobo combo wich will be (Rs.25K+the rest for the mobo) 

PROVIDED, if the prices fall after the budget, wich is very unlikely, as in yst'day's Times of India, the Govt. will provide jus a 2-2.5% rebate on PC's, Laptops, LCDs. etc.... wich is NOT tat much...  :grrr...:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> well, was that core i7 a 920, 940 ??
> 
> ...


JUST 2-2.5% rebates ? Quite less 
But look at the brighter side, its still cheaper than yesterday 

Anyway, IF i7 Motherboards really DO hit 10K, then I suppose AMD would hardly have anything to cheer about. Not with DDR3 1333 MHz prices already at Rs. 3000 for 2GB.

AMD needs to bring in 5K range 790GX AM3 CrossFireX motherboards if they want to have any chance of lasting in the higher end market.


----------



## amitash (Feb 26, 2009)

^Amd isnt released for the high end market... a "high end" system includes the latest and fastest equipment (core i7) a mid-range or mainstream market includes components that give great performance for a great price (phenom 2).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> JUST 2-2.5% rebates ? Quite less
> But look at the brighter side, its still cheaper than yesterday


Yup, right u are..that 2-2.5% figure really suck$ big time 
lets see, the budget will be out on coming Tuesday...then the prices will be clear..

===========

btw, amitash, any update on the GB mobo from lynx ?


----------



## amitash (Feb 26, 2009)

no update yet... His phone is switched off... Did u already buy the evga mobo?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

Man I'll post my config review in April here pakka, but I think that will be a Phenom II X4 instead of a Core i7. But still, will review.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

@ amitash : No buddy, i hv NOT purchased the Evga mobo..even me still waiting to see wats the status of the GB mobo..as i'll get the UD5 (if at all its out by march 1st week) else will go for that Evga (next week..).. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 27, 2009)

he told me yesterday that GB boards shipped to him from GOA and reached in 1-2 days


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for the update... I guess the "He" u are referring to is the lynx-india guy.. right ??


----------



## amitash (Feb 27, 2009)

thank u very much vikranth... I cant seem to get in touch with him...phones always busy.

Just updating, I can get the gigabyte extreme or ud5 mobo by next friday but I just ordered the evga x58 SLI from theitwares...reasons:
1.evga can overclock the i7-920 more... that too with the eleet tool you can OC from windows as well as u can in the bios.
2.evga actually runs cooler than the extreme, even with its mamoth heatsink as it has a fan
3.Im getting a creative x-fi audio card so HD audio is not a problem
4.evga has a bios update so it can support 1800+ mhz of ram (this was the main reason i didnt want it before)
5.Evga's vdroop and voltage control system is actually better than gigabytes.
6.Evga has something in its bios called dummy OC...Just enable it and your i7-920 runs at 3.2Ghz, just by one change in bios.
5.It just looks so much more sexier.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ 

so wen did u order the EVGA mobo ?? today ? ?and at wat price ?? 
------------

Also, do u hv any plans tat wen the GB UD5 or Extreme mobo is out, u will return(sell) this Evga mobo and then go for the UD5 or Extreme ??
------------

I told u first only tat i was impressed with the Evga mobo and hence i asked u wat are the qualities tat GB support wich the EVGA lacks.....but u said u will go for GB...neways Congrats on ur purchase...
--------------

I will see by monday, if i dnt get it, im for sure 110% goin for the Evga mobo..

Btw, PLZ D/load the new BIOS update from Evga's site for tat X58 mobo, that Bios update is jus 1.5 MB ISO file, so burn it onto a CD and boot with it.. (more instructions on the Evga Site) .. 

Here is the new bios (wich is recommended to install for the X58 mobo) ---> *www.evga.com/support/drivers/default.asp?switch=2


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 28, 2009)

now he(lynx-india) said 8 UD5 and 5 xtreme boards are available


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2009)

amitash said:


> thank u very much vikranth... I cant seem to get in touch with him...phones always busy.
> 
> Just updating, I can get the gigabyte extreme or ud5 mobo by next friday but I just ordered the evga x58 SLI from theitwares...reasons:
> 1.evga can overclock the i7-920 more... that too with the eleet tool you can OC from windows as well as u can in the bios.
> ...



Congrats buddy   It's the personal choice of me among all x58 mobos though I don't need it  ( atleast for now )


----------



## amitash (Feb 28, 2009)

@ashu i am buying the evga for 22.5k.... I have no plans of selling it anytime.... And even i liked the evga mobo but the main reason i didnt want it was that, at the time, it had only ddr3 1333mhz support so my ram would not work as i had 6gig 1600mhz ram, now with the bios update it will work... The other reason was that the evga mobo had decent sound compared to gbs high end chip... I am getting a creative xfi so that problem is also solved... Anothe minor reason is that i might be able to get a bracket for my true with which i can overclock to 3.7-4ghz very easily... With the gb mobo, achieving that feat is a little tough.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^   congrats bro on that new mobo.

even i'm planning to change my MSI X58 Eclipse with a diff mobo.i'm just waiting for a few more mobos to be released.


----------



## amitash (Feb 28, 2009)

^i think the only mobo xpected to be released is the evga x58 classified uber mobo... Thats rumored to be 500$


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ 

congrats on ur mobo buddy, even im planning to go for tat Evga mobo, final decision now, will place the order on Monday so tat i will get it by wednesday..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats, ashu888. Another Core i7 owner. It all started from Amitash . @ashu888 - How's the performance of your rig in GTA IV??


----------



## amitash (Feb 28, 2009)

^he will tell on wednesday, even im getting it then only but installing games only after 26th.

EDIT: Overclock the eVGA x58 sli board to 4.5Ghz with i7-920 on air!! this must be the highest achieved on air and theres a simple guide for doing it*: 

*www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=642527

*that guys hardware is similar to mine too so im pretty confident that i can hit 3.7 now.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Congrats, ashu888. Another Core i7 owner. It all started from Amitash . @ashu888 - How's the performance of your rig in GTA IV??



Yaar, i hv still NOT purchased all the products.. 
i hv jus the PSU, GPU and the RAM with me...
 I will get the rst of the products by nxt week (2nd or 3rd march, 09)
then will asemble it and tell u abt the performance.. 
---------



amitash said:


> ^he will tell on wednesday, even im getting it then only but installing games only after 26th.
> 
> EDIT: Overclock the eVGA x58 sli board to 4.5Ghz with i7-920 on air!! this must be the highest achieved on air and theres a simple guide for doing it*:
> 
> ...



SO, u mean we (u and i) can OC our Evga mobo to tat insane speed ?? tat too on stock "AIR" cooling !! :O:O well tats really gr8 to hear then.. 
--------------------


----------



## amitash (Mar 1, 2009)

> SO, u mean we (u and i) can OC our Evga mobo to tat insane speed ?? tat too on stock "AIR" cooling !! :O:O well tats really gr8 to hear then..



Firstly you have 3 limitations:

1.You do not have a cpu cooler like my TRUE.

2.You have only DDR3 1333Mhz RAM...That will seriously limit your OC as OCing increases your Ram frequency...
Eg: You can set your ram to 800Mhz and Ram divider to 2:8..So for every 1mhz increase in bclk you will get 8mhz increase in RAM...Asuming your Ram can reach max value at 1333Mhz, you can reach max 166bclk==3.48Ghz....Now you can set your ram divider to 2:6, here you may be able to hit 4Ghz BUT the lower the ram divider, the lower the stability and the more voltage you have to apply to your CPU and uncore.

3.The 4.2Ghz OC can only be kept for 24/7 on water...On the best air cooler also you will be able to manage 3.8Ghz at the most...The overclock done by this guy is just to take a screen shot...It would be insane to keep it at 1.5v


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ 

rightly said ..

Neways, as of now i hv NO intentions of changing the power diapers of this i7 baby..  , its better if it sits in its own 2.66 Ghz shell.. 

But, even if i plan to OC it (later)...so i think i can OC it to say jus 2.8Ghz (from its stock 2.66Ghz) on my Corsair 1333Mhz RAM or not even tat ??
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Mar 1, 2009)

^Actualy since intel turbo mode will be enabled in the bios by default, your speed will be 133*21=2.8Ghz so it comes pre-overclocked .

I have EVERY intention of maxing out my 920...just cant resist tweaking it 

And on your RAM you can easily overclock to 3.5-3.6Ghz...Additional OCing will require tad high voltages...You can OC to 3.2Ghz on stock cooling for 24x7 use...Anything above will require a cooler... at 3.5Ghz you can run your ram at 1320Mhz with a 2:8 ratio...This will be perfect for you..
I can do exactly 200Bclk safely ie that will be 4.2Ghz with my Ram running at 1600Mhz..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ thanx for the update buddy.. 

I will be following u step-by-step (as im a total novice) in this OCing thingy.. so u better help me out step by step later..


----------



## amitash (Mar 1, 2009)

^ill be glad to help u out...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ 
thanx buddy, will discuss these with u (OCing) wen we both get our Mobos..  Coz even i'll plan to get the same Evga mobo as u are getting...


----------



## hellgate (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^  u can easily do 3.33GHz 24/7.
running it at that speed from the day i got this i7 setup.no issues till now.running 100% stable.the highest that i got with stock air cooling (only for benching) was something like 3.5 or 3.6GHz dunt remember exactly.that too with 1066MHz Transcend ram.


----------



## amitash (Mar 2, 2009)

what volts were those at? Did u set it to auto? I think it would require sth like 1.3v.... Btw intel says you should not run the core i7 above 80c or it will seriously reduce the lifespan so keep an eye on ur temps


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Amitash..

Wen are u plannign to update the BIOS of ur Evga X58 mobo  ? i mean straight after getting it assembled (w'out the OS loaded) using the .ISO onto a CD to bootup and then update the BIOS or wat ? 

Coz, to tell u frankly, im NOT at all well versed in these BIOS updates, so will need FULL Assistance and explaination from u to help me get it done yaar.. hope u'll help me step by step..

My mobo (evga X58 from THEitwares.com) will reach by wed, 4th march...


----------



## amitash (Mar 3, 2009)

first boot into the bios and load default settings... Then install ur os and all the drivers and keep it ready... I will do the same and then i will flash and give u step by step instructions

EIDT: Mobo just arrived, will update.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ ooh gr8, the mobo has arrived ?? wow man, congrats.. 
-------------

I will get my mobo by this thursday...(ordered today, evga x58 and 1TB WD HDD)
---------------

U jus update adn post the step by step instructions for me..  like step-1, step-2 etc and so on...


----------



## amitash (Mar 3, 2009)

^Will do  Just installed a fresh copy of windows... Will flash the M/B now....One issue I want you to help me with... In coretemp, its showing me idle temps of 55C...Now thats really high, but the mobo has a display which also shows temp and thats showing me 36C which is what it should be...Please post what you get.

Just flashed successfully...Whee....eVGA have done an amazing job with the fflash utility, here are the instructions you wanted:

1.First boot with normal BIOS and install the OS WITH all drivers....Go back into bios and under "advance bios settings" chose cd-rom as first boot device.
2.Download the latest iso bios from evga and burn it on a disk.
3.Insert the disk and restart, it will automatically boot into the disk...It will load the flash utility and will tell you to wait.
4.After some time it will tell you to press y to flash and n to cancel, press y
5.It will start flashind and some white thing will keep moving, the mobo will beep every few seconds.
6.After it is done, the mobo will start making a lot of beeps, REMOVE the disk and press the indicated key to reboot.
7.Voila its done, enjoy 
3.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^   my load temps r bout 72-75C


----------



## amitash (Mar 4, 2009)

^^Those are nice...Mine are around 70 at 2.8Ghz

EDIT: I just OCd to 3.34Ghz...I set vcore to 1.24 in the bios and ocd in windows using evga ELEET...I have to say, it is one hell of a software, here are some pics:

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/1457/oc1ct8.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/8287/memmd7.jpg

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/6695/monql8.jpg

Thse are exactly like cpu-z but it has a monitoring tab

Now for the OC menu:

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/9813/ocmur2.jpg

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/7729/vcorekj8.jpg

The first menu has the QPI or BCLK setting, you can change all the voltages in the second menu, there is a bug in the voltage menu, its showing me 1.3v but Its acyually 1.25v


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ 

aare bap re, u are toh one quick chap, already OCing ur system ??  gr8 gr8, im happy tat i hv the same mobo as u are so tat i will also try my hands on sum OCing too (looking at ur settings).. 



amitash said:


> ^Will do  Just installed a fresh copy of windows... Will flash the M/B now....One issue I want you to help me with... In coretemp, its showing me idle temps of 55C...Now thats really high, but the mobo has a display which also shows temp and thats showing me 36C which is what it should be...Please post what you get.
> 
> Just flashed successfully...Whee....eVGA have done an amazing job with the fflash utility, here are the instructions you wanted:
> 
> ...


Hey thanx alot for this info dude, really appreciate it.. 

I will get my mobo in 2 days time, so will start then..


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just got the Core i7 920 
if i am able then post the pic. of same
i also ordered the gigabyte ud5, corsiar 750tx & corsiar 3gb ram


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ ooh gr8, congrats for the purchase, better u write ur whole config in ur siggy buddy.. 
--------------

Btw, UD5 available in India ??? , neways, i myself hv ordered an EVGA X58 mobo.. 

=============

@ amitash: buddy, the Tagan BZ1100 PSU is an Active PFC PSU,  and these kinda PSUs need pure sine wave UPSs, so plz i need suggestion from u (as i cannot find correctly) wich APC UPS has this facility 

I am planning to get a APC 1500VA UPS (as there are power fluctuations) in my area..  but do not knw wich model of APC's 1500VA UPS has a pure sine wave thingy.. 
----------

So, if u can help me out in this matter, it wud be gr8,

-----------------

Neways, was able to find it out tat the APC's SMART UPS range of UPSs are sine wave o/p ones.. so will be goin for model: SUA1500-I (APC 1500 VA, 865Watt) UPS..


----------



## amitash (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I have no idea about UPS's...
@vikranth: What gfx card did u get?


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 5, 2009)

amitash said:


> Well I have no idea about UPS's...
> @vikranth: What gfx card did u get?



still not decided abt gfx card
i will add my sig after all items reached to me
and my name is vikrant


----------



## amitash (Mar 5, 2009)

here are some pics of the entire setup..sory for the bad quality:

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2126/05032009063.jpg

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/3043/05032009064.jpg

The onboard cpu temp sensor:

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/4711/05032009065.jpg

Onboard reset, power and clear cmos switches (from left):

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/3855/05032009066.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2009)

*@ amitash* - Cool pics 

BTW, Which cabby you are using ?


----------



## amitash (Mar 6, 2009)

^I am using antec 900....cable management sux...I will soon drill some holes to route the cables...Im also going to lap my TRUE


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ 

nice pics,  thanx for them buddy, btw, my mobo will arrive today by 1pm from theITwares.com... will then post sum pics...
-----------

I hv a CM690 cabinet, so where will the tagan 1100W psu go ?? at the top or at the bottom of that cabby ?? coz the psu also has its own fan at the top, 
------------

And, for the UPS, since (after my research and search) tagan BZ1100 PSU is an Active PFC psu, so it will need a pure sine wave UPS, so im also getting a APC 1500VA, ~960W SMART UPS model:SUA 1500 I, wich is costing me a bomb at 16K , but i think its better for my system after all.. wat u guys think ??

*Topgear, any views on this plz ??  *
------------------

Cheers n e-peace....

============

Also, @amitash: was the thermal paste provided in the pack wen u got the i7 processor ?? was it like a 2x2 inch square like paste ??? 

this is the link to the UPS tat im planning to buy..
*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA1500I&total_watts=50

Edit:  sorry,correction.. its EXACTLY 980W UPS..with Pure Sine wave o/p


----------



## amitash (Mar 6, 2009)

i think the psu will go at the top of cm690...not sure, just google it... As for thermal paste, i hate the one provided by intel... I use'd cooler master thermal paste i bought for 250 bucks.... Im going the use as5 on my true.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, thanx for the update, even im planning to get Artic Silver paste for the processor..also, i hv  seen u many a times writing "true" ..wat is it exactly ??? 
----------

Btw, received my Evga X58 mobo and WD 1TB HDD today (from theITwares.com)


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 7, 2009)

i am planning to buy true 120 from primeabgb mumbai at 3200/- shipped with 1366 socket
if anyone give me advice that this is good with core i7??
and what is the other accessories and products required other then fan while installing true 120 on prcocesor which is not included in pack??


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> nice pics,  thanx for them buddy, btw, my mobo will arrive today by 1pm from theITwares.com... will then post sum pics...
> -----------
> ...



The psu will go at the bottom of CM690.

Regarding the UPS just get it

but can you tell me how to slove those connector things.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1052863&postcount=57
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1053110&postcount=59


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ 

yup, u are totally right abt that buddy, even im trying to figure tat out (for the UPS connectors), maybe wen theITwares.com guy calls me up for the UPS price, i'll ask him tat how can i get my CPU connected with this UPS..so then will get a clear idea..

Btw, wat im guessing is, there has to be a single 5 amp (3 pin plug socket) at the back of this APC smart UPS (model SUA 1500 I) so that i can connect my spike guard to it and the spike guard will eventually hv all the connection for the LCD, CPU and other peripherals..

Lets see, theITwares.com guy will giv me a call today.. 
------------

If tat 5 amp (3 pin plug socket, female type) option is NOT available, then im in a total state of confusion, coz be it for LCD or for CPU, its one end has a 5 amp (3 pin plug socket, male type) which normally goes into (either) a Spike guard (and the spike guard's male connector goes into the UPS) or directly to the UPS.....
--------------

I'll clarify that out and let u knw surely.. 
-----------------

Hey *Amitash* 

Buddy, does ur CPU's and LCD's 5-amp (3 pin plug ,male part) goes directy into the mains (or spike guard) for that matter ??   is it ??
----------------


----------



## amitash (Mar 7, 2009)

^i didnt quite get you there... I just connect everything to a splitter and the splitter to a socket..... My ups is centralised for the entire house..                                                                                                              @vikrant... Where did you get the mounting bracket for your true for lga1366? How much did u pay for it?   @ashu... True is thermalright ultra 120 extreme


*EDIT: New stable OC to 3.8Ghz on stock cooling:

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/6591/onl.jpg




*Just got the OC to 3.8Ghz on stock cooling...It was stable for 1.2Hrs in prime but i had to stop it as temps were closing in on 90C... I will post a guide if anyones interested but it will only work on the evga mobo because of ELEET....All the OCing was enormously helped by this software.... Will definately hit 4Ghz once i get a bracket for my TRUE.


----------



## realdan (Mar 8, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, u are totally right abt that buddy, even im trying to figure tat out (for the UPS connectors), maybe wen theITwares.com guy calls me up for the UPS price, i'll ask him tat how can i get my CPU connected with this UPS..so then will get a clear idea..
> 
> ...



*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9020/d2b6e27750569170d3d877a.th.jpg

from what i found from apc..
the UPS concerned has IEC 320 C13 (female) output connection
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/3953/conniec320c13.gif

And the spike guard..powersupply...lcd 5amp 3 pin round plug you are taking about must be the round type which is show below
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/1671/tlpt5.th.jpg

are u concerned that the UPS might go berserk one day and fried your pc and lcd monitor so you are connecting the pc and lcd to the spike guard and then to the ups?

because if only protecting from spike in the mains..you might as well connect the spike guard to the mains..and then connect the UPS to the spikeguard...with a IEC 320 c14 plug from the UPS to the spike guard (the connection to the spikeguard end is your 5amps 3 pin round plug.

..the apc 800va i m using accept the 5amp 3 pin plug in the battery backup outlets..

i think these days powersupply or lcd came with two sets of power cables..at least it did in my case as far as i can remember..
the cables i m using could even be from an older computer...cant remember as i have cleared out the old memory:roll:


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 8, 2009)

2Amitash  first primeabgb rep. said tht 1366 bracket is available , now he said that it is not available if u get bracket then inform me plz i want it
i pm the kmd for whole true 1366 rt frm crazypc.com but he didnt reply yet


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2009)

*@ ashu888ashu888*
If you are going to connect the ups to the mains & the spike gurad  to the one of the battery backup connector then your pc will be at risk as realden already told you. Coz
The entire pc will draw it's backup power from only one backup socket not distributing the load to other backup sockets. So the ups will also be at risk. So always connect your spike guard to the mains power outlet of your home & plug the ups in the spike guard. Connect all of your components to the ups battery backup socket.


*@ realdan*

Power supply & lcd not alwys comes with 2 sets of power cables.
One of my lcd doesn't comes with 3 pin 240V power plug. It comes only with 110V 3 pin power plug ( the one used in USA ) so I've to use another 3 pin 240V power plug but the second lcd comes with 3 pin 240V power plug.

The cm460w psu I bought also comes only with one 3 pin 240V power plug.

& what if he wants to plug in the speaker & a adsl odem on the ups. Though they are two pin but I don't think they will fit in the apc ups.


----------



## amitash (Mar 8, 2009)

im looking for it too.... Cant seem to find it anywhere.....btw that i dont think that crazypc.com is an indian site..

*NOW AT 4Ghz*

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2231/capturedpy.jpg

*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=522885


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 8, 2009)

realdan said:


> from what i found from apc..
> the UPS concerned has IEC 320 C13 (female) output connection
> *img510.imageshack.us/img510/3953/conniec320c13.gif
> 
> ...


THanx for the explaination Realdan..  Really appreciate it brother.. 

Well, now the problem is tat (as of now) the UPS (APC BACK UPS ES 500) is connected to the mains then the Spike guard is connected to the UPS and the LCD and CPU (3 pin plug is connected to the SPike guard..

in simple ways this way --> LCD+CPU (3 pin plug) and Router+Speaker (2 pin plug) connected to ------> SPike guard (3 pin plug, as mention by Realdan;s 3 pin plug) connected to -----> UPS (APC BACK UPS ES 500) 3 pin plug connected to -----> Mains
(i knw this is a wrong connection as taught to me by Realdan..  ) 
will change this today itself.. 

ALso, as u said here ===> 


> you might as well connect the spike guard to the mains..and then connect the UPS to the spikeguard.


Now, the Spike guard's outlet plug is this one ----> (below)
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/1671/tlpt5.th.jpg

So,connecting the Spike guard to the mains WONT be a  problem.. : )

but wat shud be done , below..?? I mean if the UPS (SUA 1500 I )which is this one (below)
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9020/d2b6e27750569170d3d877a.th.jpg
 Has only this type of (below)
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/3953/conniec320c13.gif
Input Connector socket,

How to connect the Spike guard (which has my LCD, CPU, Router and Speakers) or the LCD+CPU (3 pin plug) into tat UPS's Input at the back ?  I hope u got my question.. 



amitash said:


> @ashu... True is thermalright ultra 120 extreme


Thanx for the update buddy, now i knw wat T.R.U.E really is.. 



topgear said:


> *@ ashu888ashu888*
> So always connect your spike guard to the mains power outlet of your home & plug the ups in the spike guard. Connect all of your components to the ups battery backup socket.


yaa got ur point.. 
But as i said tat if the UPS has this *img510.imageshack.us/img510/3953/conniec320c13.gif input socket connector and my LCD, CPU has this (3 pin connector) 
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/1671/tlpt5.th.jpg

How am i gonna connect that thing to the back of the UPS ?? 


> & what if he wants to plug in the speaker & a adsl odem on the ups. Though they are two pin but I don't think they will fit in the apc ups.


Exactly..  
=======================
========================
==========================
*
I hv found this site realdan and topgear, maybe this sud solve our UPS connection problems,  ---> www.showmecables.com/CPU-Power-Cords.html

I guess, we all hv a CPU cable wich has IEC 320 C13 (female) goin INTO the CPU and the other end has a 3pin (5 amp plug) goin into the spike guard/UPS for that matter

but wat we (especially I need is) a cable which has IEC 320 C13 (female) goin INTO the CPU and the other end has a IEC 320 C13 (male) goin into the APC UPS (SUA 1500 I ) *
*
the same cable for our LCD's also (one end **IEC 320 C13 (female) goin into the back of the LCD and other end **IEC 320 C13 (male) goin into the APC UPS)
---------------

I think im right this time yaar.. 
*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

People I'm joining this i7 group in sometime,most probably 1-2 April but need some help here. My budget is 1.5L approx.
The rig that I've decided is:
Core i7 965 Extreme. Is there any better CPU coming out in near future to beat this one? Will I regret buying this in some months? Or 940 altogether?
I heard we can attain 965 speeds by OCing 940 a bit.

6GB DDR3. Which brand to buy? What FSB and all?

eVGA x58. What's the cost? Is there any better i7 mobo around?

nVidia GTX 295. Again which brand and is it worth buying?

1TB hard disk. Is WD okay? I already have 2 500 GB Seagate HDDs which I'll be using with my new rig.

A kickass cabby. Most probably nVidia.

Tell me a good PSU. I have Coolermaster real power pro 850 right now.

I'll be using my current LCD,speakers,keyboard,mouse,UPS. So,spending only on the cabinet.

My main purpose to pull out all the games on a 22" LCD getting 60 FPS +. 
Thank You


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> People I'm joining this i7 group in sometime,most probably 1-2 April but need some help here. My budget is 1.5L approx.
> The rig that I've decided is:
> Core i7 965 Extreme. Is there any better CPU coming out in near future to beat this one? Will I regret buying this in some months? Or 940 altogether?
> I heard we can attain 965 speeds by OCing 940 a bit.
> ...


U can attain but ur budget is large so that u will buy 965 xtreme

Processor-Intel corei7 965 =50000/-
MB- Asus x58 Rampage 2 xtreme=27000/-
Cabby-  CM ATCS 840= 16500/-
Ram- Corsiar TR3X6G1333C9= 14000/-
HDD- WD black caviar 1TB= 7500/- (i think)
SMPS- 850w is sufficient if u have more money then go to Corsiar HX 1000w or more


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

^^
It just doesn't cut for me. 965 is 50k and 940 is 19K and for my purposes 940 is good enough. Just a a bit confused here.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ 

even though u hv tat huge budget of 1.5L, it wont be too long wen u realise tat the budget jus CANNOT accomodate all ur stuff..tat too all high end..  believe me,

The components tat u see in my siggy, actually costs me Rs. 1.07L.... 
--------------

So, u better go with i7 940, OC it and achieve speed of i7 965
----------------



> *Processor*:Core i7-940 --------------------------------------> Rs. 25K
> 
> *Mobo*:Evga X58 ----------------------------------------------> Rs. 22.5K
> (this is a gr8 OCing Mobo, but it supports only UPTO 12GB of RAM,
> ...



====================
====================

I hv found this site realdan and topgear, maybe this sud solve our UPS connection problems, ---> www.showmecables.com/CPU-Power-Cords.html
*
I guess, we all hv a CPU cable wich has IEC 320 C13 (female) goin INTO the CPU and the other end has a 3pin (5 amp plug) goin into the spike guard/UPS for that matter

but wat we (especially I need is) a cable which has IEC 320 C13 (female) goin INTO the CPU and the other end has a IEC 320 C13 (male) goin into the APC UPS (SUA 1500 I )

the same cable for our LCD's also (one end IEC 320 C13 (female) goin into the back of the LCD and other end IEC 320 C13 (male) goin into the APC UPS)*
---------------

I think im right this time yaar..


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888 - Please mention your system as rig or comp. Don't CPU . That's really confusing sometime.

Yes the female connector will go into your PSU or LCD & the male connector will go into
the power socket of ups.

*But I don't think the universal power connector will fit in the apc ups either coz look at the male ground pin of that universal power connector. It's kinda round type but the female power outlet of ups is kinda flat type.
*
*www.showmecables.com/catalog/thumbnails/401-00.jpg

*but apc ups has this type power socket - look at the ground pin connector :*

*www.apcmedia.com/resource/images/500/Back/D2B6E277-5056-9170-D3D877A0C4FA3C0D_pr.jpg


*BTW, What type of power cable you got with the PSU I mean the pin type.*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ 
ok boss, will say RIG from now on.. 
--------------

Btw, the power cord tat i got with my PSU is a EU YP22 cord as seen here ---> *www.powersuppliesonline.co.uk/prod...plug-mains-lead-2-metre/yp22-yc12/default.htm

And, yes u are right, tat Round shaped Circular GND pin is of the US type.. 
-------------

I think i'll hv to get a FLAT Type Male connector now, will be goin to the market to search for such a Universal power cord, i hope i'll get it.(for my LCD and Rig. connections).... 

but, after tat, how will my 2 pin Router and Speaker will be connected to the back of the UPS ?? 

wat can be a possible solution ?? 
------------

HOpe realdan sees this thread... soooner than later and really late..


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

bro...nice rig.. nice review...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey fabler, whom are u saying nice rig ?? 

If its me then thank you, coz the review is NOT written by me..it was amitash and the mobo (MSI Eclipse X58) which he used to write the review (in the starting pages) went kaput..  so he bought a new mobo same as mine (EVGA X58)... 
-------------


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey fabler, whom are u saying nice rig ??
> 
> If its me then thank you, coz the review is NOT written by me..it was amitash and the mobo (MSI Eclipse X58) which he used to write the review (in the starting pages) went kaput..  so he bought a new mobo same as mine (EVGA X58)...
> -------------



I'm sorry ... it was for OP..


----------



## amitash (Mar 9, 2009)

^ thx man...


> People I'm joining this i7 group in sometime,most probably 1-2 April but need some help here. My budget is 1.5L approx.
> The rig that I've decided is:
> Core i7 965 Extreme. Is there any better CPU coming out in near future to beat this one? Will I regret buying this in some months? Or 940 altogether?
> I heard we can attain 965 speeds by OCing 940 a bit.


Dont get the 965EE its a total waste of cash...save it and get a 30" display and a GTX295 or the soon releasing HD4995x2 if it performs better....GTX295 on a 22" display is like buying a ferrari to run on indian roads...940 is also a waste of cash...If you want to OC to 965 speed, a 920 is much more than enough... I clocked mine to 4Ghz...nearly 1Ghz more than i7-965 and 1.2 more than 940...Unless you plan to OC past 4Ghz on water cooling or sth its pointless to go for 965 or 940..And if your new to OCing then you may not even achieve 4Ghz...It took me like 4hrs to get there and its still abit unstable.

Heres what you can get:

1.core i7 920-------15k
2.6gb corsair DDR3 1333-----15k PS: theres no such thing as "FSB" , its called Dram freq
3.on 22" you can get 60+fps even on a GTX280 and fps above 35 is enuf...60 will make no diffn...I suggest you spend around 20-25k on a GPU now and upgrade again in jan 2010 when the new DX11 cards will come out....So you can get:

2xMSI HD4870 crossfire---25k

4.WD 1TB HDD--7.5k

5.Tagan BZ1100---14k

6.Antec 1200---12k

7.eVGA x58 SLI--22.5k

Total--111k

You have saved 39k....In december new gfx cards from nvidia (GT3xx) and ATi(HD5xxx) are coming out...You can spend your saved cash then and get the best GPU which will last much longer and perform much better than a GTX295 now.

The 2x4870 cfx will give you more than 80fps on a 22" display.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

@ topgear:

Ok buddy, now letme simplify things here about our UPS connectors.. 
--------
Here, we are talking abt the following things...

(1.) LCD/PSU's ICE 320 13 (male) o/p pins (attached to the device i.e either LCD or to the PSU)
(2.) A Power cord cable costing Rs.30/- which has ICE 320 13 (male) at one end and ICE 320 13 (female) at the other end.
(3.) UPS (SUA 1500 I ) which has 8xICE 320 13 (female) sockets

So, My PSU (Tagan BZ1100) and my Samsung LCD Monitor, both have a male ICE 320 13 pin, so the connection from the LCD & PSU to the UPS will be as follows:



> LCD/PSU(1.) <---- connected using (2.)----> UPS (3.)


i.e


> The female side of (2) will go into the male side of (1) and the male side of (2) will go into the female socket of (3)


---------------------------
I guess this is the correct setting.... 
--------------------------

But, now the only question is,

*How am i gonna connect my 2 pin Router's Adapter and 2 pin Speaker plug into the UPS ???*

==================================



amitash said:


> Heres what you can get:
> 
> 1.core i7 920-------15k
> 2.6gb corsair DDR3 1333-----15k PS: theres no such thing as "FSB" , its called Dram freq
> ...



Tats right, the same thing i advised him too (except for 940) .. 
*===================
===================
===================*

*To all: Guys, have a look here --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397*

Is it worth?? i guess yes, 
but need ur views  
and ur posts too..


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ topgear:
> 
> Ok buddy, now letme simplify things here about our UPS connectors..
> --------
> ...




Thank buddy. I got the point.*Can you please post a pic of that power cord & what should I exactly tell the shopkeeper to get this power cord. I don't think he will recognise it if I tell him to give me a ICE 320 13 power cord. So in simple words what should I tell him if I want to buy this power cord.*




> But, now the only question is,
> 
> *How am i gonna connect my 2 pin Router's Adapter and 2 pin Speaker plug into the UPS ???*



But you can cut up the ground pin of that Rs. 30 ICE 320 13 power cord & see if this helps. Do it @ your own risk 





> *To all: Guys, have a look here --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397*
> 
> Is it worth?? i guess yes,
> but need ur views
> and ur posts too..



Nice thread. It's worth it.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the review bro


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> even though u hv tat huge budget of 1.5L, it wont be too long wen u realise tat the budget jus CANNOT accomodate all ur stuff..tat too all high end..  believe me,
> 
> ...



Yeah,I'm getting i7 940 only 1.5 L will easily manage all of the stuff. 





amitash said:


> ^ thx man...
> Dont get the 965EE its a total waste of cash...save it and get a 30" display and a GTX295 or the soon releasing HD4995x2 if it performs better....GTX295 on a 22" display is like buying a ferrari to run on indian roads...940 is also a waste of cash...If you want to OC to 965 speed, a 920 is much more than enough... I clocked mine to 4Ghz...nearly 1Ghz more than i7-965 and 1.2 more than 940...Unless you plan to OC past 4Ghz on water cooling or sth its pointless to go for 965 or 940..And if your new to OCing then you may not even achieve 4Ghz...It took me like 4hrs to get there and its still abit unstable.
> 
> Heres what you can get:
> ...


Yeah got a bit confused with FPS and frequency. 
No it'll be i7 940 only.

I have no faith in AMD/ATI. Moreover,I'm an Intel/Nvidia fan. So,GTX 295. I'll upgrade to a Dx11 GPU in Jan 2010. That's not a problem.

Tagan? What about Coolermaster?

And ...are there any better mobos than eVGA x58 ? I mean ASUS and all.

Thanks


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

^You can get asus rampage 2 extreme but wait another monh and you can get the evga x58 classified which is supposed to be better than the rampage 2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

Can wait till April 3 only


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

^I think its coming this week!! If rumors are true it will cost 450$ in the US...nearly 30k they will charge here.


----------



## darklord (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats wrong with the EVGA ? Its a superb board, one of the few X58 boards which can boast of high bclocks.
Asus R2E is good but i am not that impressed with it,especially after taking into consideration the price.
You could also consider Gigabyte X58 UD5 which should cost you around 18k locally.
If you are not into extreme clocking and benching and all, you can consider this Gigabyte, its build quality is far superior to EVGA and others.It has a few more features too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

I am not at all into OCing. Just gimme a board that's robust,lasts longer and has good features.
So,which one?
ASUS rampage 2?


----------



## darklord (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I am not at all into OCing. Just gimme a board that's robust,lasts longer and has good features.
> So,which one?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Gigabyte EX58 UD5.Can't think of a better option at a superb price.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

Been using ASUS P5N32 E SLI for 1.5 years now. No probs at all. I personally like ASUS.


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

^If your not OCing you can pretty much settle for any board out there...UD5 is brilliant for the price...Get ASUS only if your into uber OCing or just get one of these...I was planning on gigabyte first but since its much easier to hit 4Ghz with eVGA i went for that instead.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

So,here's my final rig:
Core i7 940-20K

Gigabyte X58 UD5- 18K Are you guys sure this mobo is okay? Till now you would've figured out that I'm too paranoid.

Nvidia GTX295- 35K

Corsair- 3x2GB DDR3 -15K. How's OCZ?

WD 1TB- 8K

Coolermaster/Tagan 1100/1000 PSU-8-9K

Total- About 1L. I'm still saving a huge amount

Is the above alright to play all the games at max for at least 1.5 years?

And if I'm not troubling much then which 24" full HD monitor to go for?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Amitash, buy a Cooler Master H20 Cooler, then you'll be able to hit 4.6GHz as well I think. Think about it.


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So,here's my final rig:
> Core i7 940-20K
> 
> Gigabyte X58 UD5- 18K Are you guys sure this mobo is okay? Till now you would've figured out that I'm too paranoid.
> ...




who said core i7 940 costs 20000/-
the price of core i7 940 is 28000/- approx 
and go with corsiar HX 1000w supply
ur budget is big so go for Corsiar dominator series ram which costs u same thru KMD and highest frequency till now 1866 MHZ with latency 8-8-8-24 cost 294$ 
I got my gigabyte x58 UD5 board today its superb costs 17500/-



 Shift the topic to Q&A Section


----------



## amitash (Mar 10, 2009)

> Amitash, buy a Cooler Master H20 Cooler, then you'll be able to hit 4.6GHz as well I think. Think about it.



4.6??!?!? thats crazy!! I will need DICE or LN2 for that


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

No I asked this evening on SMC international its 22K (Core i7 940).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thank buddy. I got the point.*Can you please post a pic of that power cord & what should I exactly tell the shopkeeper to get this power cord. I don't think he will recognise it if I tell him to give me a ICE 320 13 power cord. So in simple words what should I tell him if I want to buy this power cord.*


Already replied here ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Yeah,I'm getting i7 940 only 1.5 L will easily manage all of the stuff.
> 
> I have no faith in AMD/ATI. Moreover,I'm an Intel/Nvidia fan. So,GTX 295. I'll upgrade to a Dx11 GPU in Jan 2010. That's not a problem.
> 
> ...





Sunny1211993 said:


> So,here's my final rig:
> Core i7 940-20K
> 
> Gigabyte X58 UD5- 18K Are you guys sure this mobo is okay? Till now you would've figured out that I'm too paranoid.
> ...


Since u dnt wanna OC, settle for Gigabyte's GA-EX58-UD5 as its the best board out there at a very gr8 price (of 17K).. 

Also, for the PSU go for Tagan BZ1100 (1100W) psu, its a stable yet tough beast to handle 3 gpus in 3 way SLi... 

Also, now post ur config (in quotes) in the Core i7 thread (link in my siggy) .. 
and yes welcome to the core i7 club 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2009)

Not yet dude. In 20 days time Can't hold man! Feel like stealing the stuff.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ 

lol. yaa i can understand ur desperation..


----------



## eyal323 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Where can I find a dealer with these parts in Bangalore ? 

thx

Eyal


----------



## eyal323 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all
Where can I find a dealer with these parts in Bangalore ? 
thx
Eyal


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 1, 2009)

^^ 

I dunno abt shop in bangalore, but amitash (the user who is the owner of this very thread)  bought some of his items from a trusted shop www.theitwares.com and i too recommend u that site for ur purchases..


----------



## amitash (May 2, 2009)

You can try Golcha enterprises on SP road.


----------



## eyal323 (May 3, 2009)

ok

another issue, if I don't know anything on OC and i will not use it , what board shoul i buy for the 920?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 3, 2009)

^^ 

if u are NOT into OCing then gigabyte's UD5 is the best board out there..


----------

